# Geld lieber in Server oder Workstation investieren?

## LL0rd

Hallo,

so langsam aber sicher wird es Zeit etwas Geld in meine Rechner zu stecken. Die Frage ist nun aber, wo genau. Bisher habe ich es immer so gemacht, dass ich meinen Desktop upgegraded habe und der Server die alten Desktop Komponenten bekommen hat. Das habe ich gerade:

Server: 

4 Jahre alte Athlon 2600+ mit 1GB Ram

Workstation

Athlon64 (939) mit 2GB RAM und einer 512er 7900GT PXC Graka mit Dualscreen mit 2960 Pixel in der Horizontalen.

Die Workstation nutze ich hauptsächlich zur Anwendungsentwicklung. Aber irgendwie ist in letzter Zeit alles so lahm geworden. Wenn ich z.B. eine DVD schaue, und die IDE ein Menü mit Vorschlägen zur Codevervollständigung öffnet, dann stockt die DVD sofort. 

Ich habe mir deshalb folgende zwei Möglichkeiten überlegt. 

a) Ich gebe meinem Desktop System ein neues Board + CPU + RAM (Core2Duo) und die älteren Sachen kommen in den Server rein

b) Ich lasse meinen Desktop so, wie er jetzt ist und baue mir stattdessen einen High End Server (2x Quad Core Xeon, 4 oder 8GB Ram, etc) und hole mir einige Anwendungen per Application Server auf meinen Desktop. 

Was würdet ihr denn machen?

----------

## Beforegod

öhm

wenn bei 2 GB bei einer Codevervollständidung was ruckelt, ist wohl was bei Deiner Workstation falsch eingestellt..

Ich würde gar nix upgrade - mach jetzt einen App Server draus, verbinde Dich mittels XDCMP oder RDP auf den Server und schau nebenher noch DVD.

(Beforegod: der neben Entwicklung, DVD, iTunes, Firefox und Mail, Messenger und zig FTP Fenster noch flüssig arbeitet - 1,5 GB Ram - Mac  :Smile: )

----------

## LL0rd

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> wenn bei 2 GB bei einer Codevervollständidung was ruckelt, ist wohl was bei Deiner Workstation falsch eingestellt..

 

Ja, gute Frage. Was kann denn dort falsch eingestellt sein? Also bei mir ist es irgendwie so, dass je länger der Rechner eingeschaltet ist, desto langsamer wird er. Bei mir siehts sehr oft so aus:

Firefox mit ca. 20 Tabs, ZDE, Eclipse, Maple, Thunderbird, DVD, Flash FXP mit wine.  Und da ruckelt es ganz schön, wenn ich in ZDE etwas tippe....

----------

## hoschi

Ich sehe es aehnlich, einfach einen neuen PC kaufen klingt doch sehr nach Windows-Anwender  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich wuerde mal alles durchchecken und wenn du den Fehler nicht findest notfalls neu installieren.

----------

## think4urs11

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich sehe es aehnlich, einfach einen neuen PC kaufen klingt doch sehr nach Windows-Anwender 
> 
> Ich wuerde mal alles durchchecken und wenn du den Fehler nicht findest notfalls neu installieren.

 

Und letzteres klingt dann nicht nach Windows-Anwender?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Firefox ist ja als Speicherfresser bekannt; den gelegentlich neu starten hilft sicher schonmal

----------

## hoschi

Na ja, letzteres darf man ja mal als Linux-Anwender machen. Mit der Begruendung man haette als root spaet Nachts...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## musv

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Firefox mit ca. 20 Tabs, ZDE, Eclipse, Maple, Thunderbird, DVD, Flash FXP mit wine.  Und da ruckelt es ganz schön, wenn ich in ZDE etwas tippe....

 

Flash braucht bei mir zumindest 'ne Menge Systemleistung, wine ebenfalls und Eclipse ist ziemlich speicherhungrig. Zu Firefox gabs in Punkto Geschwindigkeit und Ressourcenbelegung schon diverse Diskussionen hier. Ich würde einfach mal darauf tippen, daß 20 Tabs in Firefox einfach ein bißchen zuviel für (jedes) System sind.

----------

## hoschi

Flash ist ein immer unterschaetzter Ressourcenfresser, da es mit dem Browser unbemerkt gestartet wird und pro Seite sogar mehrfach aktiv sein kann (SPON, HEISE, Computerbase, 3DCenter, YouTube). Wenn man auf Flash verzichten kann, sollte man es nicht installieren. Wenn es doch noetig ist, sollte man mit Adblock/Flashblock (Firefox-Extensions) Flash zumindest darin hindern staendig ungefragt etwas abzuspielen.

Ich trolle jetzt: Flash ist Adware - unerwuenschte, proprietaer, ressourcenhungrig, unterstuetzt lediglich den flv-container (wo mpeg besser ist) und es ist immer irgendwie im Hintergrund, dient lediglich der Werbung

<edit /> Haut mich! Den als Troll habe ich es verdient!

----------

## b3cks

Es ist hier nicht von Adobe Flash die Rede, sondern wie es dort steht  von Flash FXP, einem FTP-Client für Windows, der halt mit wine emuliert wird. Naja, hauptsache 'nen Buzzword gefunden und mal laut rumkrakehlt.

----------

## musv

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Naja, hauptsache 'nen Buzzword gefunden und mal laut rumkrakehlt.

 

Jo, ich glaub auch der Hoschi hat irgendwo 'n Cronjob laufen, der das Forum ständig auf neue Einträge mit dem Stichwort "Flash" prüft, um dann sofort seinen Kreuzzug gegen Flash weiterführen zu können. Recht hat er trotzdem in den allermeisten Fällen.  :Smile: 

Nun gut, ich hab auch nicht gewußt, daß Flash FXP ein Windows-FTP-Client ist. Die Theorie mit Flash könnte aber trotzdem richtig sein, da wir ja nicht wissen, in wievielen der 20 geöffneten Tabs sich irgendwelche Flash-Werbeanzeigen gerade gegenseitig ausstechen wollen mit blinken, wackeln und Krach machen.

----------

## hoschi

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Naja, hauptsache 'nen Buzzword gefunden und mal laut rumkrakehlt. 
> 
> Jo, ich glaub auch der Hoschi hat irgendwo 'n Cronjob laufen, der das Forum ständig auf neue Einträge mit dem Stichwort "Flash" prüft, um dann sofort seinen Kreuzzug gegen Flash weiterführen zu können. Recht hat er trotzdem in den allermeisten Fällen. 
> 
> 

 

Schon. Aber ich muss die Konfiguration von dem Cronjob noch verbessern. So viel Trollaufwand fuer einen FTP-Client  :Sad: 

----------

